# In welches Verzeichnis werden RPMs installiert?



## Kurt Cobain (22. August 2006)

Tag Tag

Hab grad hier
das rpm fuer Suse Linux 9.3 downgeloadet. 	*bluefish-1.0-4.i586.rpm*

Habs installiert. Alles super gelaufen.

Blos wie kann ich das Programm jetzt ausführen wo wurde es hingespeichert

gruss ich


----------



## RedWing (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

versuchs doch mal so:


```
less bluefish-1.0-4.i586.rpm
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2006)

Kommandozeile:

```
whereis bluefish
```


----------



## RedWing (23. August 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommandozeile:
> 
> ```
> whereis bluefish
> ```



wenn bluefish nicht im PATH ist, nützt auch whereis nichts, nur mal so nebenbei 

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. August 2006)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre schaut whereis im Gegensatz zu which nicht nur im Path sondern auch im Library-Path. Nicht umsonst nutze ich whereis dazu um zu gucken ob irgendwelche Libraries installiert sind.
Z.B. 
	
	
	



```
whereis libgtk
```


----------



## RedWing (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

jaja das schon, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere sucht der Threadersteller nach 
dem Binary und nicht nach der Bibliothek...

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2006)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn bluefish nicht im PATH ist, nützt auch whereis nichts, nur mal so nebenbei


Solange Bluefish nicht aus irgend einer dubiosen quelle stammt (und Bluefish gibt es offiziell auch als RPMs) sollte das kein Problem sein.

Nebenbei bemerkt whereis durchsucht auch die Manuals:


> neuro@neurowhore:~$ whereis bluefish
> bluefish: /usr/bin/bluefish /usr/bin/X11/bluefish /usr/share/bluefish /usr/share/man/man1/bluefish.1.gz


----------



## RedWing (23. August 2006)

Hallo,



> Solange Bluefish nicht aus irgend einer dubiosen quelle stammt (und Bluefish gibt es offiziell auch als RPMs) sollte das kein Problem sein.



das mit bluefish war ja auch nur ein Beispiel...
Wenn jemand das nächste mal ein Paket xyz.rpm installiert, was nehmen wir mal 
an nicht in die Standardverzeichnisse installiert wird, kommt man mit whereis nicht 
weit...Das meint ich damit...
und da bietet eben less die bessere Variante, vorrausgesetzt es ist für das 
anschauen von Archiven konfiguriert, was aber soweit ich mich erinnere  
standardmäßig bei SuSE der Fall ist... Und zur Not könnte man dann auch noch 
auf die findutils ausweichen...

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2006)

@RedWing: Ich verstehe das Du Deinen Vorschlag verteidigst. Das ist aber nicht nötig. Ich habe mit keinem Wort etwas dagegen geschrieben.
Üblicherweise - wenn man die Pakete über das Suse repository installiert - sind die Standardpfade mit »whereis« abgedeckt. In diesem Fall hat man auch nicht auf Anhieb das RPM zur Hand. Also bringt »less« in diesem Fall herzlich wenig.
Ich würde die Kombination der Befehle vorschlagen und zwar in einer logischen Reihenfolge - sofern das RPM nicht extra heruntergeladen wurde:

```
whereis befehl
```
wenn das nichts ergibt

```
less paket.rpm
```
wenn das nicht gehen sollte

```
find / -name suchstring
```
Wobei evtl. vorher »updatedb« gestartet werden sollte.

Wenn das RPM-Paket direkt vorliegt weil man es händisch heruntergeladen hat ist »less« sicherlich die einfachste Lösung! (Ich glaube das die GUI den Inhalt aber auch anzeigt. Falls jemand nicht mit der Konsole umgehen kann  )


----------



## RedWing (23. August 2006)

Hallo,



> Das ist aber nicht nötig. Ich habe mit keinem Wort etwas dagegen geschrieben.



Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden, ich wollte es nur nochmal erläutern, was ich mir
bei meinem Statement gedacht habe, um mehrdeutigkeiten zu vermeiden 



> Üblicherweise - wenn man die Pakete über das Suse repository installiert - sind die Standardpfade mit »whereis« abgedeckt. In diesem Fall hat man auch nicht auf Anhieb das RPM zur Hand. Also bringt »less« in diesem Fall herzlich wenig.



Das ist natürlich richtig...



> wenn das nicht gehen sollte
> 
> ```
> find / -name suchstring
> ...



updatedb gehört zu den findutils und hat nichts mit find in dem Sinne zu tun, das
es zur Suche behilflich ist...
updatedb benutzt find höchstens um die locate Datenbank zu füllen.

Deswegen geht ein 

```
locate filename
```
in der Regel flotter (wenn die locate db vorher mit updatedb aktualisiert wurde)
als ein 

```
find / -name file
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2006)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> updatedb gehört zu den findutils und hat nichts mit find in dem Sinne zu tun, das es zur Suche behilflich ist...
> updatedb benutzt find höchstens um die locate Datenbank zu füllen.


Ups, mein Fehler. Ich hatte zuerst locate angegeben und bin dann auf find übergegangen, habe aber den text nicht korrekt geändert


----------



## Kurt Cobain (24. August 2006)

Tag Tag

Mit whereis bluefish hats geklappt.


Kann mir einer sagen, obs beim Bluefish ne Farbpalette gibt
Hab bis jetzt keine gefunden. Ohne is es !!

gru- ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2006)

Die findest Du im Menue ueber "Dialogs -> General -> Select Color".


----------

